# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfare te acaron me shume?

## mia@

*Cfare te acaron me shume?*
Mua me acaron qe ky forum eshte kthyer ne forum temash politike dhe fetare. Vetem te ky forum ndodh nje gje e tille. :i terbuar:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> *Cfare te acaron me shume?*
> Mua me acaron qe ky forum eshte kthyer ne forum temash politike dhe fetare. Vetem te ky forum ndodh nje gje e tille.


O dea ke te drejt po duhet te kesh parasysh se ne shqiptaret vdesim per icik politik. Po nuk bem icik muhabet politike sna ze gjumi neve prandaj mos u merzit se ske ci ben mundohu te pershtatesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> O dea ke te drejt po duhet te kesh parasysh se ne shqiptaret vdesim per icik politik. Po nuk bem icik muhabet politike sna ze gjumi neve prandaj mos u merzit se ske ci ben mundohu te pershtatesh


Cfare te pershtatesh mo Ekonomist. Nuk dua te perfundoj duke bere grushta virtual me ndonje ketu. :qetesi:  :Gjoja:

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> *Cfare te acaron me shume?*
> Mua me acaron qe ky forum eshte kthyer ne forum temash politike dhe fetare. Vetem te ky forum ndodh nje gje e tille.



E nderuar Dea, gjithmone ka nje "por"! 

Si mundet te rregullojme jeten tone dhe si mund te ndikojme ne komunitet, per te bere diçka me shume, n.q.s nuk integrohemi ne politike. Ata, qe ia kane ndjere lezetin pushtetit dhe prirja e tyre drejt pasurimit dhe sundimit pa kufi, nuk mund te na leje indiferent. 
Une mendoj, se se ajo qe duhet korrigjuar, eshte pasioni dhe tifoslliku me forcat politike. Kjo perben ate, qe te harrojme arsyen, llogjiken dhe argumentin.
Politika, pikesepari, qe ne lashtesi, eshte cilesuar si art i komunikimit njerezor. Pastaj, ka filozofine, teorine dhe praktiken e te vepruarit. Cilido prej nesh, qe merr guximin te hap tema te tilla, apo te diskutoje politikisht, duhet te jap diçka. Jo vetem, mbush e zbras kot. Jo, vetem kundershtime e sharje tifozesh.
Ne kete menyre, ajo që na merzit, nuk eshte politike, por muhabet i rendomtë.

Miqesisht!

----------


## Linda5

*Mu me acarojn disa antare qe edhe tek tema e  muzikes duan ta ngatarrojn me politiken .....nuk mund te vesh nje muzik sllave,turke apo greke, se te versulen(por un as nuk du me dit fare ,se ajo esht muzika qe me pelqen,dhe do ta vej sa here te dua) ....harrojn qe neper makinat e tyre apo neper shtepit e tyre i kan degjuar,dhe i degjojn akoma kte muzik .......qe kshtu o antare mos ngatarroni muziken me politiken....keni tema sa te doni per politik


dea_07 ke ber mire qe e ke hap kte teme.....edhe mua me acarojne ato qe ke then ti me lart .....nuk mund te hysh ne forum ,se vetem temat e fese dhe politika,te vrasin nga syte*

----------


## mia@

> *Mu me acarojn disa antare qe edhe tek tema e  muzikes duan ta ngatarrojn me politiken .....nuk mund te vesh nje muzik sllave,turke apo greke, se te versulen(por un as nuk du me dit fare ,se ajo esht muzika qe me pelqen,dhe do ta vej sa here te dua) ....harrojn qe neper makinat e tyre apo neper shtepit e tyre i kan degjuar,dhe i degjojn akoma kte muzik .......qe kshtu o antare mos ngatarroni muziken me politiken....keni tema sa te doni per politik
> 
> 
> dea_07 ke ber mire qe e ke hap kte teme.....edhe mua me acarojne ato qe ke then ti me lart .....nuk mund te hysh ne forum ,se vetem temat e fese dhe politika,te vrasin nga syte*


Po prandaj moj e hapa se na ka ikur gjithe humori nga forumi. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Po prandaj moj e hapa se na ka ikur gjithe humori nga forumi.


*Ke shum te drejt dea_07,i ka ikur humori ,dhe po ikin dhe antaret nga forumi ,vetem nga kto gjona.....nuk e kuptoj si nuk e vejn re kte gje ?????? kta njerez*

----------


## Adaes

Mduket se ne kte forum feja mban vendin primar...ia kalon edhe politikes nja nje pellembe...
Edhe te temat e dashurise,ke doni me shume psh...thuhet allahun,ose jezukrishtin...Shyqyr qe sdel ndonjeri thot Tosin ose Salen ose Edin....

----------


## Linda5

> Mduket se ne kte forum feja mban vendin primar...ia kalon edhe politikes nja nje pellembe...
> *Edhe te temat e dashurise,ke doni me shume psh...thuhet allahun,ose jezukrishtin...Shyqyr qe sdel ndonjeri thot Tosin ose Salen ose Edin....*



 :Mos: * tani qe i ke permendur o Adaes veç kur ti permendin tek ajo tem
*

----------


## PINK

mua me acarojne atyre qe u fillon emri me nje big L . Bohhh sa me acarojne. Lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> *Cfare te acaron me shume?*
> Mua me acaron qe ky forum eshte kthyer ne forum temash politike dhe fetare. Vetem te ky forum ndodh nje gje e tille.


dea,

edhe ti u merzite nga pullitika?

bo sa keq  :i terbuar: ,

shko futi nji tas pershesh, me kos,

me shokin erion.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> mua me acarojne atyre qe u fillon emri me nje big L . Bohhh sa me acarojne. Lol


L?????

LESH, APO LLESH?

----------


## mia@

> dea,
> 
> edhe ti u merzite nga pullitika?
> 
> bo sa keq ,
> 
> shko futi nji tas pershesh, me kos,
> 
> me shokin erion.


Pse ti xhuje te pelqen pulitika lol?! :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Kur,ne trafik,ai pas...i bie borijes ne menyre te vazhdueshme.Dhe kur i nxjerr gishtin e mesit...gati sa s'e thyen borijen nga inati.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

mbase qenka fjala se cfarë na acaron më së shumti në forum, mendoj se deri diku ka të drejt dea_07.

Është kultura jonë ajo që po imponon këtë gjë.E kam fjalen për dominimin e temave politike.

Problemi mund të quhet deri diku i drejt , se vënien e politikes në vend të vetin , as qështjet e tjera nuk mund të "rrehatohen" si duhet , mendoj unë.

Këtu në forum , e që më acarojnë, ka disa forumis që e kan gjet kët forum, dhe hyjnë këtu duke mos pas parasysh asnjë kriter , tregohen patriot e të menqur sa ska më.
Të pakt nga ta janë mediokrit , e shumica truthatë.

Po u lëshove rrugën , hapsiren e forumit pa u treguar vendin , frigohem se mbushen me vetdëshirë e kënaqësi, pranaj edhe pse më acarojnë , nuk i lë rrehat.

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Me Acaroin Shum Kur Me Fshijn Temat Sidomos Se Skan Cbejn

Dhe Tifozat E Barcelones Sidomos  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

> Me Acaroin Shum Kur Me Fshijn Temat Sidomos Se Skan Cbejn
> 
> Dhe Tifozat E Barcelones Sidomos


Cfar ke me Dolphin , ti mer???  :perqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

> *Cfare te acaron me shume?*
> Mua me acaron qe ky forum eshte kthyer ne forum temash politike dhe fetare. Vetem te ky forum ndodh nje gje e tille.


në këtë forum :
http://forumi.ks-forum.us/index.php 
të gjitha temat janë lojra ( shumica ) dhe ato më të diskutueshmet janë :


*Kush ka me postu mas meje.!!!*


*Pranoj... Refuzoj


Asnjëherë nuk kam ......



Pergjigjuni me PO ose JO


Ka dilni mas shpeshti 



Dita qe pret me padurim eshte....




Qka i kishit dhuru Anntarit Siper TeJe.!



Nje e miR qe doni ti ndodh antarit siper TeJe.!



Sa është ora për momentin



Nje dite ...



Nje akullore per???




Ky / Kjo Nalt ??





Deshira e momentit




Q'fare do të shkruanit ne një xham te veshur nga avulli




Nga Kush E Keni Marr SMS-in e Fundit*


Nëse të pëlqen mund të shkosh të luash e të mos diskutosh,të debatosh, ne kemi nevojë për debate sepse me këto debate dikush mëson. Shpresoj nuk e ke marrë si fyerje. 
Dhe mund të shohësh që në këtë forum kam dërguar kritikë mu për këtë mister. . .tema që e kam hapur është : Pse largoheni nga debatet ?


Me Rrepsekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Chingy

> *Cfare te acaron me shume?*
> Mua me acaron qe ky forum eshte kthyer ne forum temash politike dhe fetare. Vetem te ky forum ndodh nje gje e tille.


Mu me acaron fakti qe ka dy jav rrjesht qe hum skedinen vetem per nje gol.... :Mos:

----------


## mia@

> në këtë forum :
> http://forumi.ks-forum.us/index.php 
> të gjitha temat janë lojra ( shumica ) dhe ato më të diskutueshmet janë :
> 
> 
> *Kush ka me postu mas meje.!!!*
> 
> 
> *Pranoj... Refuzoj
> ...


Cfare kane mesuar dhe kush? Secili ka mendjen e vet dhe s'do t'ja dije cmendon tjetri.  Secili mendon se eshte me i mencur se tjetri. Jane temat ku njerezit vetem shahen dhe ofendohen?

----------

